# SIG 226R Tactical



## cz-aus (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Any clues on how popular the 226R is? 

cz-aus


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

sig has been selling the P226 for over 20 years I have one 18 years old and still shoots like new


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

The P226 is extremely popular. A fine combat firearm. Thr "R" or rail version is popular and it isn't. 

Some folks rue the addition of a rail for "toys" or "Rambo Tac". They are more purist and Old school, where as others LOVE the rail.

I personally don;t care, but I prefer all Stainless, so it's a rail for me, but I don't hang anything off of it.

If you decide to buy a P226 in any caliber, you will walk away a very satisfied and proud gun owner.

Few people have the gal or ignorance to speak ill of Sigs in general.

In my life I've owned 3 or 4 and still have two all Stainless.

If I had to sell all but one gun, I'd keep my P226 with my P239 a close second.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

For what it's worth, the railed SIGs are popular enough that Galco is retrofitting all its SIG holsters to accommodate them.


----------



## Torquem (May 30, 2007)

Rails rule. I have a bipod mounted on mine...

not really.


----------

